# Planksee?



## Falco90 (7. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungs!

Kennt hier jemand den Planksee in der Steiermark?

Hab gehört,dass es dort riesige Karpfen geben soll!

Da ich und ein Kumpel dort demnächst hinfahren wollen und die Anreise doch ca. 6 Stunden dauert, würde uns interessieren wie das Gewässer so ist!

Größe?
Tiefe?
Bodenbeschaffenheit?

Gruß Falco|supergri


----------



## Martin00 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Planksee?*

ja ich kenn den Planksee!!
Da ich mehr oder weniger daneben wohne!! 

wennst du infos über den planksee brauchst dann schau mal auf webfishing.at !!!

bezüglich große fische und so...: 

1. jetzt würd ich nich hinfahren fischen da um diese Jahreszeit sehr viel kraut im wasser ist!!(fast nur mit boot befischbar!)
Das ändert sich aber! ich schätze so in 5-6 wochen wird wieder alles abgestorben sein!!

2. Große Fische: Es sind wirklich Kapitale fische drinn! das stimmt aber leider nur wenige! Und wie auch auf webfishing steht gilt der see als schwer befischbar!!!!

es hat auch schon genug leute gegeben die nichts gefangen haben!!! muss aber sagen wenn wir rüber gehen haben wir eigendlich immer einen oder zwei fische!!

hoffe es hat dir etwas geholfen!!

mfg martin


----------



## Falco90 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Planksee?*

Danke für die hilfreichen Informationen!!!

Könntest du mir evtl. deine Montage sagen??

Gruß


----------

